# sand blasting media



## tspring (Sep 7, 2011)

I am going to sand blast my 66 lemans this week end ansd was wonderng what grit to use. I live in a small town and my options are small. The tracto suppy has fine grit and 20/40v grit. I have some rust issues with the car and want to blast it good before I shoot epoxy.th/e blaster i am using is not real powerful.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

if you are talking about the body you may want to reconsider it, sandblasting is fine for frames, undersides and thicker parts but it will warp your long flat body panels, i had my daughters BF blast the underside supports on my hood i reiterated the supports only, he decided to go the extra mile and do the whole underside, lets just say it took me 2 weeks to get the hood even close to flat.... The best way to blast body panels is with soda or media, i have also seen dry ice blasting. How many paint jobs does it have on it? you would be better off just grinding the rust off with a DA and 80/120/240 disks then apply epoxy. If it is original paint you can scuff it and apply epoxy over that for your base for body work and filler as you should not apply that to bare metal.


----------

